# Starting problems!!!



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

thehvacguy said:


> hey guys. I gave a dude a jump start and when he took the cables off his car he touched the two cables together and something got fried. Now my truck won't turn over. It just clicks when I try to turn it over. Any ideas on what I should take a look at? I don't even know where to start...


Did you try hooking cables back up to HIS running truck and starting yours.
The clicking usually means the battery dose not have enough power to crank. Make sure YOUR terminals are clean and tightly secured to the battery.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I took the battery to autozone any they charged it up for me but its not holding a charge. I'm hoping I didn't fry the alternator...


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

thehvacguy said:


> I took the battery to autozone any they charged it up for me but its not holding a charge. I'm hoping I didn't fry the alternator...


Alternator runs all electric once the car is started along with recharging the battery.
It does not start the car. Your battery is dead,put a new one in and try it. Normally you can start your car and disconnect the battery and the car will continue to run,because it runs off of the alternator.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

the battery is losing its charge while in your truck


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

silver_flash said:


> the battery is losing its charge while in your truck


?????


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

I had this same problem once. but it was a loose connection on the negative battery terminal. it drains the battery. what year and make is your truck?


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

the selenide on the starter or the starter itself might be bad. have to jump the solenoid to find out what is broke.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like he fried your battery.

Were the jumpers connected to both terminals on your battery? Or just the positive to your battery and the negative was connected to a body ground on your vehicle? If the latter, check your vehicle ground wires to see if those were fried.

I hope this guy pays for the damage he did!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Whats the year and make if the truck. A lot of new models have a main fuse that may be blown.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> Whats the year and make if the truck. A lot of new models have a main fuse that may be blown.




thats what I was thinking too!!


----------



## biggs9599 (Sep 27, 2012)

Also. Don't disconnect the battery while the vehicle is running. This can result in a fried ecu in newer cars.


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

biggs9599 said:


> Also. Don't disconnect the battery while the vehicle is running. This can result in a fried ecu in newer cars.


I was going to suggest this as well. That's an old way to check things.


----------

